# Looking for a west side friend



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

We have an office in GR and I'm finding myself increasingly on the West side.

Looking for a fishing partner for those odd times I get over that way.

Trout, salmon, bass, rough fish...I'm game for anything. 
River or still. 
No boat other than a canoe but I can bring that or prefer to wade.

Gladly reciprocate to anyone that ventures over this way. 
I have a few solid smallie spots and can find the occasional trout, ice fish LSC, Erie etc.

Wanna be my friend?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure..


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Walleye season is almost here you are welcome to tag along one night. You like to stay up all night?:evil:

Perching sounds good too.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

go down to the fish ladder and you will find friends.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

no lead said:


> go down to the fish ladder and you will find friends.


Dunno where that is.
I did fish 6th street dam a couple weeks ago. 
I have no problem with urban fishing but I don't ever plan on doing that again.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Walleye season is almost here you are welcome to tag along one night. You like to stay up all night?:evil:
> 
> Perching sounds good too.


Ummm....nope.:lol:
I'm too old for those all nighters anymore!


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Dunno where that is.
> I did fish 6th street dam a couple weeks ago.
> I have no problem with urban fishing but I don't ever plan on doing that again.



that post is priceless. that's the fish ladder. many feel the same way. when the fish are there it is a blast. take it for what it is. many good people to be found there. some less than good for sure. 

if you just want to catch fish it can be good.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

no lead said:


> *that post is priceless.* that's the fish ladder. many feel the same way. when the fish are there it is a blast. take it for what it is. many good people to be found there. some less than good for sure.
> 
> if you just want to catch fish it can be good.


*Right! :lol:* 
He must have gone in from the East side and I wouldn't blame him for his feelings on that sceen. Pretty hard to miss all that concrete that is the fish ladder on the West side... 
Even among the crowds and jackholes it can be great fishing down there at times. Location does matter though. Also, a better crowd is around when it is much colder. The true-diehard types .


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

i'm not hijacking your thread kelly. i would show you around as well. pm me if your going to be in town and i will show you how to fish the grand. mostly wading. if your coming soon the salmon aren't here yet. 

as for the die hard types, i keep telling people the salmon/steelhead will be here when you have 2 pair of gloves on you on the river.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

No worries No lead.

I walked from the Devos center...whatever side that was.

I walked up to the park near the launch and waded down to the next downstream dam.

I tried to stay visible but still had toothless crackheads whipping cleos at me.

The dead possum with the hypodermic needle sticking out if it that bumped into me while I was facing downstream was the final straw for me.

That did leave me time for Flanagan's though.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> The dead possum with the hypodermic needle sticking out if it that bumped into me while I was facing downstream was the final straw for me.


For a while, officials were trying to rescue the duck with an arrow in the brisket. It was seen near the fish ladder at one time or another.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I tried to stay visible but still had toothless crackheads whipping cleos at me.


You don't even know me and you're already talking smack.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Walleye season is almost here you are welcome to tag along one night. You like to stay up all night?
> Perching sounds good too.


*Mountain Dew can conquer all KJ!* 
I have _just_ a FEW years on you & I have stayed up late W/ caP'N coldfront a time or two , or threeeeeeeeeeee.........:16suspect



Kelly Johnson said:


> Ummm....nope.
> I'm too old for those all nighters anymore!


C'MON!
Don't be a [email protected] , si$$Y buOY!  :lol:
When those walleyes are sCHNapp!N' , you can run a while on adrenaline , ALONE!



diztortion said:


> You don't even know me and you're already talking smack.


Funny sH!zN!T there , Alan !!!
:lol:


Honestly K.J. , you need to take Tim up on that offer - he's a helluva stick and usually can produce some damn nice catches when he's NOT conjuring up our next serious cold front. :evilsmile
Ask around (this site even...LOL) , as far as friends go - you won't find much better , great company and a good net man , when he lets you catch one!!
:lol:
I work on the North end or GR Kelly , and I live 40 miles North just outside of White Cloud - but you're welcome to tag along anytime with me as well.
I've never met "fishbone" or No lead" , but can vouch for the other guys here that have posted so far.
*All* cool cats , that can show you a good time... Hell I think I've known Alan (diztortion) since he was aroud 8 years old or so - his (step-dad) & cousin Duane , I knew for YEARS before M-S was even conceived.
Yeah , I'm old - but I love to fish!
:fish2:

RAS


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I got PM from a few people telling me I was nuts for not driving over to fish with Stein right away.

He sure has some high recommendations.

My time frames are so tight most time that I usually prefer to wade just so I can get in and out without hassle.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

here is the trick. go to the fish ladder/6th st. if you see a bunch of guy's catching salmon get your gear on. if they aren't catching any, you won't catch any.

downtown can be a blast. watch and see.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

> downtown can be a blast. watch and see.


It really is a blast to see.... Especially the one dude on the west side with pockets full of cheap bear @ 6:00 a.m., who furiously 'left hands' a fly and sinker in a fast upwards motion using a centrepin reel. 


May b a few weeks yet. :chillin:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishbone said:


> It really is a blast to see.... Especially the one dude on the west side with pockets full of cheap bear @ 6:00 a.m., who furiously 'left hands' a fly and sinker in a fast upwards motion using a centrepin reel.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:: So you've met no lead.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

RAD FISH said:


> :: So you've met no lead.


:lol::lol::lol: Rotflmmfao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xwoodyx41 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have weekends off ,looking for a buddy to fish with on weekends , I bass fish , trout,kings,and love pan fishing.I have a 17 ft bass baot with a 50 mhp yama. I also love to fish the rivers.............Keith


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

Fishbone said:


> It really is a blast to see.... Especially the one dude on the west side with pockets full of cheap bear @ 6:00 a.m., who furiously 'left hands' a fly and sinker in a fast upwards motion using a centrepin reel.
> 
> 
> May b a few weeks yet. :chillin:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


don't knock it till you try it. i call it catching fish.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

No lead is right, if you dont see any fish caught, you will not catch any. Check the pole next to the picnic table in the river, if the fish are on stringers get the gear on and join the circus!!!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I tried to stay visible but still had toothless crackheads whipping cleos at me.
> 
> The dead possum with the hypodermic needle sticking out if it that bumped into me while I was facing downstream was the final straw for me.
> .


Almost makes you wonder what you could catch FROM the fish.


----------

